# Whatcha Think of this breeding? (field lines)



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been looking for a mate for Breeze. This is the one that is "leading the pack". The breeding would take place next Spring and it would have to be frozen semen, surgically inplanted, up in Canada. (I am going to have to start saving my lunch money now). Boomer is 14 years old and brings health and longevity to the pair, though Breeze's side is no slouch either. 

Have any of you had experience with registering a litter by a dog across the border?

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=351074


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

DNL2448 said:


> I have been looking for a mate for Breeze. This is the one that is "leading the pack". The breeding would take place next Spring and it would have to be frozen semen, surgically inplanted, up in Canada. (I am going to have to start saving my lunch money now). Boomer is 14 years old and brings health and longevity to the pair, though Breeze's side is no slouch either.
> 
> Have any of you had experience with registering a litter by a dog across the border?
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=351074


I know nothing about breeding, pedigrees.... but sounds like an exciting endeavor you are undertaking.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lucky's mom said:


> I know nothing about breeding, pedigrees.... but sounds like an exciting endeavor you are undertaking.


Thank you Lucky's mom, I guess the other 23 viewers didn't think much of the breeding, or they don't care. Oh well. I thank you for your post.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Woow, look at those titles on both sides!! I don't know anything about breeding but I'm sure someone who understands it will comment soon. Breeze is so cute!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The pedigree is nice with nice longevity (esp. on the sire's side). Some very influential dogs on both sides of the pedigree. But the COI is a little on the high side for my preference (12-13%) but not that uncommon. I prefer under 10% as a general rule of thumb. 
As for registering the pup, both sire and dam are AKC registered according to K9Data so that would not be any issue at all.

Good luck with what ever choice you make on your next pup.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

DNL2448 said:


> Thank you Lucky's mom, I guess the other 23 viewers didn't think much of the breeding, or they don't care. Oh well. I thank you for your post.


Oh try not to take it personally. A breeding thread can make people wary until they know the person involved and their background.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Some of us just look at the K9 date with an eye toward trying to learn something---but don't know enough to comment


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I can understand that, but this will be my second Golden litter in 20 years. Also, Breeze has all of her certifications (just got her second eye clearance today). I don't take breeding lightly, that's why I am going the route I am. I could just as easily breed her to Dooley, not that it would be a bad match, but it is not the best I could do.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Obviously I skipped right over the first sentance of your post, I did not realize Breeze was your girl. Why will the breeding be done across the border? The only "drawback" will be that the pups will never be able to be shown in American Bred in an AKC show. Not that that is a big deal but I was curious why.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Janice only has 2 more vials in storage here in Oregon. The others are in Canada, and she has a vet who will implant them there. Also, since it is just over the border, it won't be that much farther to drive.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, that boy looks loaded with all those titles...nice! And your girl is beautiful. Can't wait until spring to see some puppies


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Laura, the link from Breeze's page on K9Data took me to a another kennel's webpage, not yours.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Selli-Belle said:


> Hey Laura, the link from Breeze's page on K9Data took me to a another kennel's webpage, not yours.


Well, that is weird! I can't get to it from there either. I took the site off for now, I'll contact the webmaster to see what is going on. My website is www.windyridgegoldens.com

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I am just reading this, sorry I had to work and such, a real drag! Very nice field lines in there.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

For ease of paperwork I would see if you can get the frozen semen shipped to your local vet. Why jump through more hoops than you have to? You can have it shipped well in advance so you know it is there safe and sound waiting for you.
Fisher's first frozen litter was to a bitch in British Columbia, both dogs AKC registered but she was CKC registered too. CKC is behind the times as far as paperwork but after mailing forms back and forth between us, AKC, CKC, my vet, her vet and congress, the litter was registered both AKC & CKC.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh and for comments on the breeding itself. Obviously Stanley and Boomer's reputation as sires and performance goldens speaks for themselves. Field trial goldens are such a small gene pool though -- I would ask myself -- if you do this breeding and keep a bitch, who do you breed HER to? What is the future? Yes you will get awesome working dogs, but where does it go from here? I am not saying this to discourage you but rather I'm always interested in where breeders are going down line from where they are now.
That is probably why the COI is a bit higher in field trial bred goldens -- popular sires abound. Not like that doesn't happen with show stuff but we have more to choose from.
Best of luck!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Laura, I think that looks like a good breeding. I have never met Stanley or Boomer personally, I have met kids from both dogs as well as a half-sib to Boomer. Peach is known as a top producer of field line Goldens, and you know I love my Bart girl. Basically that pedigree is full of all sorts of good stuff. Give me some time this week and I will see if I can do some research on similar breedings. Also the dogs that are high on the COI are all great dogs... But like Anney said, that breeding includes a lot of the top field sires out there, thoughts on your next move?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I remember that Jackie Mertens chose Boomer for her best girlie AFC Paws OD FDHF a while back. I bet your puppies will be firecrackers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know enough to comment except that it sounds very well planned and researched, I can't wait to see the puppy pictures!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> For ease of paperwork I would see if you can get the frozen semen shipped to your local vet. Why jump through more hoops than you have to? You can have it shipped well in advance so you know it is there safe and sound waiting for you.
> Fisher's first frozen litter was to a bitch in British Columbia, both dogs AKC registered but she was CKC registered too. CKC is behind the times as far as paperwork but after mailing forms back and forth between us, AKC, CKC, my vet, her vet and congress, the litter was registered both AKC & CKC.


I do remember when I was planning my first breeding and the boy I really wanted to use was in Canada. The bitch was "due" to come in around October and I was driving up to do a batural breeding. Well like all things "well planned" out the bitch did not come in till the end of Novemeber. I was not willing to make the 11 hour, each way,drive at the time of the year. We looked into do a fresh chill breeding but the paperwork/customs requirement were so cumbersome shipping the goods into the US the stud owners volunteered to drive 3 hours, again one way, across the border into the US to have the goods clooected and shipped from the US. I declined there generous offer as again at that time of year who knew what the weather conditions would be when I "needed" the goods. I ended up doing a failed cool chill breeding to a west coast dog. The following summer we drove up to Canada and did a natural that produced 9 lovely pups. 
I kind of went off topic here. What my point was that 9 years ago it was much more difficult to ship the "goods" from Canada to the US than it was to ship "goods" from the US to Canada. Not sure if it is still that way or not.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks nice, Laura. I might have to start saving now for one... and of course start working on my wife to let me get one ;^)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice!!! I'd definitely do a breeding like that in my fantasy land where I could breed Goldens. I love that dog.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

It looks nice. Though, for myself, I want to see titles on both parents- not just one. Maybe you do have them on the bitch and not they're not just up on K9data. But that's me and I always look for a very particular type of dual performance (conformation/working) with titles on both sides to back it up. 

Other than that, it looks nice- I always think Janice's dogs add a lot to a pedigree.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your input. I will try to answer some of the questions. As far as shipping semen, there still may be some left up in Portland when Breeze comes in next spring. However, I will communicate with Janice and there may be other opportunities. We live in a very small town, and I am not sure how much experience our vets have with that type of procedure.

If I were to keep a puppy, I might consider going to more of the obedience or agility foundation lines, though a lot of those are field as well. (Plus it has been almost 20 years since my last litter, I am not sure when I would want to go through it again). My thoughts are that Boomer, while he won't be covering her live is still with us at 14. After he is gone, I don't know for how much longer his semen will be available.

Gabbys Mom, I am working on titles for Breeze, I plan on completing her upper level obedience and field titles. I hope to have at least a CD and maybe a JH by the time I breed her in Spring.

Again, thanks for all the great comments.


----------

